# Are French people intolerant?



## sm904

Hi everyone!

Is it true that the French are intolerant when it comes to foreigners learning their language and making mistakes? I must admit that although I've always wanted to speak French, I haven't started to learn it(ok, I tried once, but gave up soon, because I had problems with 'r' sound after voiceless consonants e.g. trois). It's a very difficult language in terms of pronuncation(nasal vowels, 'e' pronounced in 3 ways, liaison) and I know that mistakes will be unavoidable when I begin to talk to native speakers. 
When someone tries to talk to me in my language I always admire such a person no matter how many mistakes she/he will do. Don't you really have the same attitude toward french learners in your country?

I would really appreciate if someone explained it to me...

Karolina

P.S. Could someone correct my mistakes?


----------



## prêt-à-penser

Hello,

I spent 2 years in France learning the language on the go and French people proved to be incredibly tolerant. They differ with English speaking Canadians in that English speaking Canadians will never correct mistakes. The French will generally correct mistakes if they are alone with you and it will not embarrass you.


----------



## marget

Hi Karolina.  Welcome to the forum!  (Bienvenue, en français!)  I didn't see any mistakes in your English.   You have to take another chance and try to enjoy learning French.  Don't worry about details such as the "r" or various pronunciations of the "e".  Doesn't your native language have quirks?  Look at how well you know English!  Just dive in and have fun.  That's what I did.  Just do it!!


----------



## sens figuré

To say that the French are _intolerant_ when it comes to foreigners speaking their language with errors would be unfair. You must understand, nonetheless that the French language is a symbol of national pride (not unlike the American flag). You will find that some will ignore the content of your discourse with them and interest themselves in only the errors you make, but at the same time you will also find that much of the francophone world is eager to hear a foreigner try to speak French. It is also important to remember that depending on the region (or country) you are visiting, the natives of that area may not be accustomed to hearing a foreigner speak their language. This can be intimidating and confusing. Remember that no one is perfect when speaking a second language; even native speakers make errors. Do your best and have fun with the language; that's what it's all about. Good luck!


----------



## irka_hcmc

I find it cute when somebody tries to speak french with me and his mother language is not the french language , french people that only speaks french are from times to times untolerant but trust me they care! Anyway we can't generalize


----------



## paulvial

i am french, and i am sorry that you feel this way / or have been told so.
all i would suggest is that we should not generalize on any subject when it comes to nationalities 
i am sure that should i attempt to speak your language, i might come across some poles being intolerant of/  or irritated  by my savaging of your beautiful language, because thankfully not everyone is alike, but i hope it would not discourage me in my efforts to improve myself on one hand, and in believing in the  diversity and the  goodness of mankind on the other. 

bon courage !


----------



## Juri

French language may be really "symbol of national pride" as SANS FIGURE
underlined in post 4. Nevertheless I wonder how French people don't speak(gladly) no other European languages.I've seen even in a five-star
castle hotel, not far from Paris,how the landlord, welcoming the guests,
did not understand the questions the partecipants of a medical symposium posed to him. Today perhaps younger people all speaks
English, the language which replaced French, dominant for long time especially in diplomacy.


----------



## nycphotography

sens figuré said:
			
		

> You must understand, nonetheless that the French language is a symbol of national pride (not unlike the American flag). You will find that some will ignore the content of your discourse with them and interest themselves in only the errors you make, but at the same time you will also find that much of the francophone world is eager to hear a foreigner try to speak French.


 
Hmm, not unlike how Americans view our own culture.  Many [Americans] will of course ignore the content of your discourse, interesting themselves only with their American patriotism.  But many more will embrace your learning and try to explain as much our absurd culture as possible.

French are unbearably intolerant.  *But no more so than the rest of us.* 

Which is really why it bothers us so much!  The NERVE they have, to be proud of their language, culture, and heritage.


----------



## maxiogee

I can't say that I found intolerance when speaking in France.
Not as much as I used to suffer as a stammering schoolchild in Ireland!
I developed a dreadful and accursed stammer about the age of 9 or 10, and my family-members, teachers, fellow-pupils, fellow-citizens used to finish my sentences for me. Now *that* is intolerance, and it is insulting and highly irritating ad they were invariably wrong in what they presumed I was going to say, which meant I had to correct them and then try to say what I wanted to say - thus taking even longer to get out my meaning.
My stammer had faded a lot when I first visited France and I was never once interrupted. That says a lot to me.


----------



## Markus

I haven't experienced in intolerance here in France in speaking French. They tend to think that their language is extremely difficult to learn as a second language and don't mind my errors at all. I like that I have gotten loose enough with some of them that that are not afraid to laugh at me!  Sometimes I find the French to be a bit too polite about correcting me and then I never learn anything!


----------



## tvdxer

I wonder if this whole thing about the French being tolerant/intolerant of language learners is regional.  I hear both stories...the French as kind, accomodating hosts, and the French as rude, unhelpful xeno/Ameriphobes.  It seems that the former often falls to those telling of their travles to rural portions and the south of France, and the latter to Paris, but maybe that's just a "big city" thing.

Or perhaps it's just how the individual acted...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

tvdxer said:
			
		

> I wonder if this whole thing about the French being tolerant/intolerant of language learners is regional.  I hear both stories...the French as kind, accomodating hosts, and the French as rude, unhelpful xeno/Ameriphobes.  It seems that the former often falls to those telling of their travles to rural portions and the south of France, and the latter to Paris, but maybe that's just a "big city" thing.
> 
> Or perhaps it's just how the individual acted...


Generalizations can only go so far...but then again, that's just another generalization.


----------



## ElaineG

I have found Parisians to be brusque, rushed, impatient of stumbling foreigners impeding their daily routine, eager to show off their skills in English, and also incredibly generous, friendly and once they pause, willing to chat and to share their knowledge of their wonderful city.

They remind me of no one show much as... New Yorkers.  

Every time a French person switches to English on me, I take a deep breath and think of all the times I have replied to a bumbling French or Italian tourist looking for Radio City or a place to have a good burger in their native language, thinking smugly that I was being hospitable and efficient.  (Who has time to listen to those foreigners try to spit it out in heavily accented English?  ).

I really think that often what is mistaken for French intolerance about foreigners speaking French is eagerness to show off and practice their English.  At least, being a pain in the neck about showing off my own languages, that's how I take it.


----------



## geve

Markus said:
			
		

> Sometimes I find the French to be a bit too polite about correcting me and then I never learn anything!


But then you come here, and forer@s in the French forum make it up for all the polite (lazy?) French who won't correct your mistakes  



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> I really think that often what is mistaken for French intolerance about foreigners speaking French is eagerness to show off and practice their English. At least, being a pain in the neck about showing off my own languages, that's how I take it.


As a brusque, generous, impatient, friendly Parisian  , I can only agree with that: I do love showing off my English, and I jump at any opportunity to practice! 
Answering in your interlocutor's language (when you can) might also be meant as a mark of friendship and willingness... Of course it's stupid, and I should just get slapped in the head if I ever do that.


----------



## la reine victoria

As one who travels around France frequently (using their superb rail network) I can say, in all honesty, that I have never met anyone who was intolerant of my spoken French.  I've been told that I have an excellent accent and don't sound at all English.  Many have said, 'If only I could speak English as well as you speak French!'  I have often been asked if I am a French teacher.  On one occasion, in a tourist office, I was asked which region of France I was from.

Well, that's my trumpet well and truly blown by myself.

My written French isn't as good as it was since I speak far more than I write.  The great thing about speaking a foreign language is that your spelling errors don't show.

So, for me, the French are certainly not intolerant. I've spent many a long train journey chatting away to a French neighbour with no problems at all.  I often return to some of my favourite places and am immediately recognised and ''bien revenue'd''.

Les Francais - je vous aime!    


LRV


----------



## GenJen54

My experiences with the French are similar to those of La Reine V. (except I have not been to France in many, many years (sigh!). 

When I first visited the country at the age of fourteen, I had people right and left complimenting me and my abilities - and my accent. When I lived in France in 1992-93 (not at the age of fourteen ), I experienced the same. 

I rather think much of this intolerance comes from those tourists (especially Americans, argh!) who *only* speak English and absolutely expect anyone they encounter to be able not only to understand what they are saying, but speak back to them. After many years of this, I believe a certain resentment has built up among some French citizens.

I have enountered almost only delightful people in my dealings. There are always a few exceptions, and most of mine came in Paris, as others have experienced.

I think if you make any effort beyond "bonjour," or "merci," you will certainly reap the rewards.


----------



## Stéphane89

Well, as I am a french speaker I have no problems with intolerance of French. But I am always very tolerant and admiring when someone speak to me in French, because I know how difficult it is to learn French !!!


----------



## suffert

In France, we tend to think that in a foreigner make a big mistake while speaking, we should inform him that he was wrong, and correct him. That may seem rude but actually it is our way to be kind....
I am often sorry when I speak to English people and I realize that my sentence was completly wrong but they did not dare to correct me...


----------



## panjabigator

It is good that the French (and Im going based on the generalization from this thread) are continuously correcting people...that is how one will learn!  No one should take offense.


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Karolina!



			
				sm904 said:
			
		

> When someone tries to talk to me in my language I always admire such a person no matter how many mistakes she/he will do.


So do I. It really pleases me when someone tries to speak Russian. Mistakes are just unavoidable when you're learning languages, and we know that practice makes perfect. 
Your were told already that your English is excellent. And surely you had had some time to master English, hadn't you? Take your chances with French, then!
It may also be a good solution to practise your spoken French at first not with a stranger, but with a friend of yours who's native speaker of French or has a good knowledge of the language and its pronunciation. Then, there are usually clubs were people who're learning foreign languages can talk to each other, practising their oral skills. 
Anyway, just believe in yourself, and good luck to you!


----------



## djchak

I haven't found the French intolerent. They correct your (or mine) badly spoken french sometimes, but generally in a nice way. They get a bad rep for thier politics...just like the Americans. And yes, GenJen...some American tourists are idiots...but guess what? ALL tourists are usually annoying. Not just Yanqui ones.

The only way to stop that is to stop american tourists from coming in, which I doubt the French will do.....


----------



## shaloo

Hi there!

_*Suffert said:*_
_*In France, we tend to think that in a foreigner make a big mistake while speaking, we should inform him that he was wrong, and correct him*_

I would like to tell that, its not only in France that the French correct people but they do in India as well(personal experience). And this helps a lot because in India, you can't find many French people to check you and tell if you are learning and speaking french in a proper way(I mean, no one can correct you like a native can do). And yes, I have had memorable experiences with the French, going by which I can say that the French are of course tolerant with foreigners speaking their language.


----------



## Juri

SUFFERT reminded to me an Italian phrasearlate male di me, ma parlate!
You may speak the worst about me, but speak!


----------



## mytwolangs

suffert said:
			
		

> In France, we tend to think that in a foreigner make a big mistake while speaking, we should inform him that he was wrong, and correct him. That may seem rude but actually it is our way to be kind....
> I am often sorry when I speak to English people and I realize that my sentence was completly wrong but they did not dare to correct me...


 
English speakers in the USA are a little different. Us English speaking Americans (most of us) do NOT like to be corrected when we mess up. For us, correcting someone's English is almost a rude gesture. 
That may be because our parents were often snide about it, like this - 
I told my mom - "I ain't done nothing wrong!"
And she said - "Ain't done nothing? If you would pay attention in school, you would know you are suppose to say "I did nothing wrong". 
That is why us Americans are hesitant to correct others, cause to us, correcting someone is rude. Cultural differences...
There is a reason why English is not a language of love.

Now for French folk correcting ME, I don't mind. I know they are doing it to be polite . 
I have asked a few French folks (online) about tolerance, and they always say the same thing - They are quite delighted that a foreigner wants to learn French. Even if he is really bad with French


----------



## Etcetera

What an interesting attutude, Mytwolangs...
Well, it all depends on the person in question, don't you think?.. And it depends also on the way the corrections are made. If someone tells you politely that you should say something in this way, not that, it's one thing; if this someone raises their eyebrows and asks what on earth were yoy doing at school instead of studying - it's quite another thing!
I myself have a habit of correcting mistakes in other people's speech or writing - I do it absolutely automatically, without any intention of offending the person whom I am correcting, and my friends usually don't mind my correcting their mistakes. They can sometimes correct me too, and I appreciate their corrections gratefully. All in all, they do it for my own sake!


----------



## Juri

mytwolangs said:
			
		

> There is a reason why English is not a *language of* *love.*
> 
> Is'nt this a serious and perhaps questionable statement?
> I know otherwise  that English is a very suitable language for songs, and songs are full of love.
> But happened to me,  long time ago, that foreign girlfriends longed to hear love phrases, not in German, not in English, but only in Italian!!!
> 
> Thanks for corrections!


----------



## emma42

mytwolangs, "that is why *we *Americans..."


----------



## panjabigator

Among friends, I would never correct anyones English...although one of my friends has a tendency to say "libery" instead of "library" and it annoys the hell out of me! So I tease her about it.  And my roommates somehow invented that I have an Indian accent when I speak english, although that is preposterous in my eyes because I have never lived in India nor do I speak Indian English!!!  Although I _do _do a mean immpression...


----------



## djchak

In the US, it IS considered rude to correct someones English, as a general rule.

Unless you are joking around, or are a certified teacher in a class where you teach a language.


----------



## french4beth

Another possibility that comes to mind is the French imperative form - if you translate it directly, it sounds as though you are demanding something, but the French word "_demander_" simply means to ask. It may sound as though a French speaker is barking out an order, but they're simply asking a question (see http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa123099.htm).

Good luck with your French - French people will definitely appreciate your efforts, in my opinion!

I have never been to France, but I lived in a heavily francophone area of Canada (Quebec); most everyone was very complimentary of my French and appreciated my efforts - I think that the image of "the ugly American" where ignorant American tourists insist and expect that everyone know English has caused a lot of damage ("What's wrong with these foreigners - why don't they just speak English" heard while the speaker is in a foreign country).  Also, on this continent, many people ask me, "Well, why don't they [Quebeckers] just learn English?"  To which I reply, "Well, they've been speaking French there for about 400 years, so why should they?"


----------



## Sallyb36

I have always found everybody most friendly and helpful when I've spoken French in France.  Not at all intolerable.  In fact one shopkeeper nicknamed me la petite jeanne d'arc for some reason!!


----------



## Benjy

she wanted to send you back to england where you would be set on fire of course 

trêve de bêtises, whatever the language or the country that you are in people will love you if you try and talk to them in their language. unless there are other factors involved (time is usually the main one) or the other person is a bumface. and no one country seems to have monopoly on those for the moment.

sometimes i wonder where the french got their pretty much international rep for being ultra anal when it comes to foreign french speakers, or even just in general.


----------

